# Fan 590 reporting trade talks between CHI and TOR are close...



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

involved in the deal are 

Rose, Fizer 

for

AW, JYD, Mo Pete

-----------

in either case, i'll believe it when i see it. this is just taking the rumour mill to a whole other level.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

now the score and WGN is saying:

Rose, Fizer, Marshall

for

AD, JYD, AW and Mo Pete 

wtf?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Chicago would be dumb to decline this trade.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I can't imagine that Chicago would be declining.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wait, 590 said:

Marshall, Rose, Fizer
for
JYD, AW, Mo Pete

and that none of those raps players travelled with the team to NJ


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

this is getting insane


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought I just heard them say

JYD, Alvin, and MoP

for

Rose and Marshall

This is a great trade. Marshall is the PF we need in front of Bosh, not Harrington. Rose is a guy that we can try out at the point. That is where he played in college and at Indiana. That is where he wants to play. He will give us 110% effort if we let him play PG.

Doneyll Marshall is great. A legitimate scoring threat and rebounder at PF. Takes some pressure off Bosh. They can split minutes with 24 each.

Lets hope there is some fire behind this smoke.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

agreed

Rose and Marshall would surely bolster our frontcourt and maybe help out our PG.

i'm still skeptic that Rose could handle the point for a significant amount of time.

anyways, i'll talk about it more *IF* this trade actually goes down.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

theres likek20 different combinations of players and who is actually traded over on the bulls boards. Its crazy.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> wait, 590 said:
> 
> Marshall, Rose, Fizer
> ...


the salaries dont work out, unless AD was involved too, or if Marshall and Fizer were taken out


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Report: Toronto may get Bulls' Rose in multi-player deal 
Nov. 21, 2003 
SportsLine.com wire reports 

CHICAGO -- The Chicago Bulls and Toronto Raptors are reportedly close to a trade that would send swingman Jalen Rose to Toronto. 

In exchange, Chicago would acquire Jerome Williams, Alvin Williams and Morris Peterson. 

WGN radio in Chicago is reporting that the deal could also include forward Donyell Marshall going to the Raptors with Toronto center Antonio Davis going to the Bulls.

-------------

i'm pretty sure they're working around the salaries in order to get something to work, but damn, there really is some serious wheeling and dealing that *might* happen


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> wait, 590 said:
> 
> Marshall, Rose, Fizer
> ...


Wow, I'm surprised. Pfft, I can't believe their actually doing this because this is a huge upgrade for Raptors while its a huge downgrade for Chicago


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

wow thats a big rumor.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

The dude on WGN just reported that he personally broke this story and got it direct from a "top agent". The deal is NOT OFFICIAL YET, but he is saying that most likely Rose & Donyell are headed to Toronto for a combination of guys that MIGHT INCLUDE Alvin, JYD, AD and/or MoPete. 

This was reported at 4:05 pm EST.

---------

****, a so-called 'top-again' said this? 

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I really want Marshall included in this trade.

Let it be. Let it be.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> I really want Marshall included in this trade.
> 
> Let it be. Let it be.


don't hold your breath.

****, i'm holding up my friends before heading out just so i could get more info on this :laugh:

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

losing JYD and AD means we'll go from top 5 in rebounding in the league to bottom 5.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> losing JYD and AD means we'll go from top 5 in rebounding in the league to bottom 5.


having Marshall and Rose would mean less shots missed resulting in less chances of rbs.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

donyell is a very good rebounder. (if hes included)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I like this trade, though I don't like how we lose our starting center and don't get one in return, and it does hurt out rebounding, nonetheless this does make us a way better offensive team.

BTW -- Is Rose a good defender, I've seen him play a few times, he looks alright though sometimes sluggish, is he consistent with his defense?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> now the score and WGN is saying:
> 
> Rose, Fizer, Marshall
> ...


Good trade for the Raptors. Alvin is my boy and I'd hate to see him go but this is still a good deal for us. We get a good young post player, a good all around player, and a good scorer/rebounder in the trade.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Sweet I like this trade for the Raptors.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I like this trade, though I don't like how we lose our starting center and don't get one in return, and it does hurt out rebounding, nonetheless this does make us a way better offensive team.
> 
> BTW -- Is Rose a good defender, I've seen him play a few times, he looks alright though sometimes sluggish, is he consistent with his defense?


He's actually a good defender, but most people would say he hasn't been lately, on the Bulls.

Back on Indiana he was really good, and he's shown signs this year, but nothing great yet.

He can be streaky on D though.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

trick tell me how many shots/game AD and JYD miss compared to Rose and Marshall? They take twice as many shots as JYD and AD, and the JYD and AD grab twice as many rebounds as those two. Not to mention probably 3 times as many offensive rebounds.

think before you speak.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> trick tell me how many shots/game AD and JYD miss compared to Rose and Marshall? They take twice as many shots as JYD and AD, and the JYD and AD grab twice as many rebounds as those two. Not to mention probably 3 times as many offensive rebounds.
> 
> think before you speak.



do you really think having Rose and Marshall on this team would hurt us more than having AD and JYD?

think before you speak.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I like this trade, though I don't like how we lose our starting center and don't get one in return, and it does hurt out rebounding, nonetheless this does make us a way better offensive team.
> 
> BTW -- Is Rose a good defender, I've seen him play a few times, he looks alright though sometimes sluggish, is he consistent with his defense?


rose is not a good defender and shoots alot and is having a horrible shooting year and boy does he cry to the refs alot


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> trick tell me how many shots/game AD and JYD miss compared to Rose and Marshall? They take twice as many shots as JYD and AD, and the JYD and AD grab twice as many rebounds as those two. Not to mention probably 3 times as many offensive rebounds.
> 
> think before you speak.


Good point. I don't think KO would like this, as Rose and Marshall would be taking Vince's shots - because nobody else in the starting lineup is good enough to shoot - and that isn't in line with his gameplan that Vince takes 100 shots a game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robg</b>!
> 
> 
> rose is not a good defender and shoots alot and is having a horrible shooting year and boy does he cry to the refs alot


In that case, him and Vince would get along fine!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

i already posted the answer to that question trick, lol maybe you should read the thread before you post and not just argue with someone because your bored


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Marshall wouldn't mind lessesing his shots since he's not one to hog the spotlight or demand attention.

Rose on the other hand :uhoh:

anyways, i'm pretty sure they could split 30-35 shots between the two.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> i already posted the answer to that question trick, lol maybe you should read the thread before you post in it instead of simply trying to argue with someone because your bored


you're the one who started arguing you *edited*. i don't even know why you took my AD/JYD offensive boards thing too seriously



name calling is not allowed.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Rawker's got beef with me since he and i disagree on Eric Snow


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*The deal will be:

TO TORONTO: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Marcus Fizer, and another player.

TO CHICAGO: Antonio Davis, Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, Morris Peterson.

Should happen by 6PM EST earliest, and 10PM EST latest.*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Enough with the insults... you guys want this thread closed?

You're both*****


name calling is not allowed.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *The deal will be:
> 
> TO TORONTO: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Marcus Fizer, and another player.
> ...


are you sure? you willing to bet your life on it?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *The deal will be:
> 
> TO TORONTO: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Marcus Fizer, and another player.
> ...


WTF where'd you get this from? I hope it's true... how I hope it's true.

Of course KO will probably bring Rose off the bench because nobody can take his boyfriend Michael Curry's spot in the starting lineup. I swear they're gonna move to Massachusetts to get married one of these days.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Rose will loving playing the point and setting up VC.

He will get more than enough shots just from VC kicking it back to him, or as we swing the ball to the other side.

That is part of the problem now. Milt is already taking too many jumpers and passes up on other open jumpers along with Curry, JYD, and even Bosh.

Jalen and Donyell will take these good shots in the flow of the offense and shoot a high percentage.

the only question I see is if Jalen can guard the PG position. If so, this is a sweet deal.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose will most likely play the point for our team.

Slasher, is the confirmation real or what?


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

this means Moisio will probably get the start at Center
or Bateer 

Rose/Palacio
Carter/Robinson
Curry/Murray
Marshall/Bosh
Moiso/Bosh

i like it alot.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

IN OTHER NEWS:
Doug Overton, who had a brief stint with the Clippers 2 years ago, has signed with the team


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF where'd you get this from? I hope it's true... how I hope it's true.
> ...


:laugh: 

Well I think KO will maybe try out Rose at the Point and see how he does for a couple games.

He's fully capable of playing the point, he just has to know this is Vinces team.

I have no clue who would be starting for us other than Rose and Vince though.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Rawker's got beef with me since he and i disagree on Eric Snow


haha that's why you troll this forum all day and reply to everyone's post with complete BS which floods the boad with spam and makes it half of what it could be. Do us all a favour trick and go take a nap.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *The deal will be:
> 
> TO TORONTO: Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Marcus Fizer, and another player.
> ...


how reliable is your source?



this would be good for us i think......


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> haha that's why you troll this forum all day and reply to everyone's post with complete BS which floods the boad with spam and makes it half of what it could be. Do us all a favour trick and go take a nap.


consider this my last reply to you. :yes:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> consider this my last reply to you. :yes:


That's as ludicrous as T-Mac saying he'll retire and you know it.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> consider this my last reply to you. :yes:


NO! That's as ludicrous as Eric Snow being a TOP 10 PG!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Your mom's as ludicrous as Eric Snow being a top 10 PG!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's as ludicrous as T-Mac saying he'll retire and you know it.


seriously, i don't know why he comes on so strong to me. i mean, i didn't even know i was replying to his post 2 pages ago.



he's obviously infuriated with me for whatever reason.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ok, back to the 'possible' trade....

no confirmation yet.

and slasher, reply back.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

7 player deal

chi: rose, marshal, robinson

tor: jyd, adub, mop, ad


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jalen Rose CANNOT guard Point Guards (actually, I'm not sure who he CAN guard)... I'd guess any Jalen at PG experiments to end pretty quickly.

Either way, that's a good deal for the Raptors if true. Marcus Fizer is instant O with big upside.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If Crawford is added to this trade somehow, I will kiss each and every one of you.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*TO TORONTO:
JALEN ROSE
DONYELL MARSHALL
EDDIE ROBINSON

TO CHICAGO
JEROME WILLIAMS
ALVIN WILLIAMS
MORRIS PETERSON
ANTONIO DAVIS


TRADE TO HAPPEN AFTER CHICAGO-LA LAKERS GAME TONIGHT.*


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dornado</b>!
> Jalen Rose CANNOT guard Point Guards (actually, I'm not sure who he CAN guard)... I'd guess any Jalen at PG experiments to end pretty quickly.


if Lamond Murray can give Francis a hard time, i don't wee why Rose can't guard PG's


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> If Crawford is added to this trade somehow, I will kiss each and every one of you.


if Crawford is added to this trade, i'll treat my 5 buddies to a steak dinner tonite


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> *TO TORONTO:
> JALEN ROSE
> DONYELL MARSHALL
> ...


again, need sources to back it up


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> again, need sources to back it up


ITS UP TO YOU TO BELIEVE ME OR NOT..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> If Crawford is added to this trade somehow, I will kiss each and every one of you.


Mmm... can't wait!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

nm, Eric Smith just reported what Slasher just said, and that it will be announced either after the game, or early tomorrow.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's hoping the Bulls lose and Marshall & Rose have bad games!


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

one question:

who the **** is gonna play C for us??

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

if this deal happen, we'll only have one PG milt palacio, is there gonna be anymore deals for a PG?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> one question:
> 
> who the **** is gonna play C for us??
> ...


Who cares? For the first time EVER, Vince actually has a legit 2nd option. Hell he has a 3rd and 4th option too!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

PG - Milt???
SG - VC
SF - Rose
PF - Donyell
C - Mosio???

Bench:
Lamond
Curry
Bosh


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares? For the first time EVER, Vince actually has a legit 2nd option. Hell he has a 3rd and 4th option too!


TMAC was a pretty good second option.... never say never...


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> one question:
> 
> who the **** is gonna play C for us??
> ...


i've been wondering that for 4 years now.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> PG - Milt???
> SG - VC
> SF - Rose
> ...


this is my guess for you all:

PG-Milt?
SG-VC
SF-Rose
PF-Bosh
C-Marshall

(Yes, Marshall has and is capable of playing center in the East)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

PG -- Milt Palacio
SG -- Vince Carter
SF -- Jalen Rose
PF -- Donyell Marshall
C -- Chris Bosh

All of you shut up about Bosh not being able to start at the C. He can, he will.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> this is my guess for you all:
> ...


Yes switch Marsh and Bosh throughout the game.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> PG - Milt???
> SG - VC
> SF - Rose
> ...


u wish......Curry is gonna start no matter what!!!!
and i think Rose will start at PG.....


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

is eddie robinson injured right now?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> u wish......Curry is gonna start no matter what!!!!
> and i think Rose will start at PG.....


Another possibility is.............

PG -- Jalen Rose
SG -- Vince Carter
SF -- Michael Curry
PF -- Donyell Marshall
C -- Chris Bosh or Jerome Moiso


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that's a monstous deal. i can't really say anything until it's confirmed except that i'd prefer fizer to robinson. 

i think losing mo is the biggest blow here. but still, jalen rose... 

peace


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> is eddie robinson injured right now?


No, at least not that I know of.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

pull the trigger or somethin'


IM GETTIN BORED HERE!!!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> that's a monstous deal. i can't really say anything until it's confirmed except that i'd prefer fizer to robinson.
> 
> i think losing mo is the biggest blow here. but still, jalen rose...
> ...


yes yes peace...


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I dont care what anyone says, Bosh is not ready to start. Let alone starting at the 5. It wont happen.

Lineup:

1- Rose (it wont work)
2-Vince
3- Curry/fizer/lamond - a change isnt necessarily in order anymore with rose helping vince put up points
4- Fizer(if not starting at 3)
5-Marshall

Could start marshall at power forward and moiso at centre


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> No, at least not that I know of.


ic, he doesnt get much playing time on the bulls roster if at all.....


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> that's a monstous deal. i can't really say anything until it's confirmed except that i'd prefer fizer to robinson.


Agreed...if it is Robinson, I think the trade goes from a huge win to indifference


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'd imagine Ken Johnson being called up again


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

FAN590 just said

Rose
Marshall
Robinson

Davis
Williams
JYD
Peterson

could be completed tonight after the lakers game


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> ic, he doesnt get much playing time on the bulls roster if at all.....



Not much no. Up until this year, he's been underachieving, not really applying himself, etc
But this year, not to say he's overachieving by any means, but I've liked what I've seen.
Maybe not worth 6 million a year, but he had a way better attitude this year then he has before.

:sigh: This trade just doesn't do it for me..

Can you guys tell me anything positive about the guys the Bulls are getting? I know JYD is pretty good.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> TMAC was a pretty good second option.... never say never...


Yeah I wasn't thinking about him. But Mo was a terrible excuse for one.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing really confirmed so you can hold your head high


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dammit not Robinson! I WANT FIZER!!! FFFIIIZZZEEERRR!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fil</b>!
> FAN590 just said
> 
> Rose
> ...


Trade works on Realgm, so hopefully this isn't all for nothing.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Dammit not Robinson! I WANT FIZER!!! FFFIIIZZZEEERRR!!!!!!


if Robinson's the price to pay for getting ride of AD, JYD and AW, then so be it.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alvin Williams was amazing last yr....he gives 200% and plays through all sorts of injuries (like he is now)...Great shot when healthy...knows how to run offence when given some room to create on his own.....his confidence seem down this yr tho....


Mo Pete has a good shot....but relies on it too much at times...still young.....his D is very good, can gaurd 1 to 4....not mentally tough tho

JYD = hussle


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> if Robinson's the price to pay for getting ride of AD, JYD and AW, then so be it.


Robinson is signed for one year more than AD, Rose for two. Rose makes 16 million the last year of his contract. As I said, I WANT FIZER!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JYD will pretty much give u 100% hustle, rebounds, defense but dont expect offense tho.

A.Williams - i was never a fan of his, but when hes healthy, he has a very good mid-range jumper. Can play SG or PG. A very good backup PG.

Mopete - excellent spot up shooter. deadly from 3pt area. no ball handling skills. Awesome on the fast break. Above average defense.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

but in Robinson's place we get Rose (a legit 2nd scorer) and Marshall (who can be a second scorer but woudln't mind settline for 3rd).

:yes:


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I dont think the trade helps us much as far as getting rid of salaries...especially if it is including robinson.

Rose will be making close to 17 million in the 06-07 season and i cant see him contributing too much by that time. Robinson makes over 7 million in the 05-06 season..lets hope he can break out a bit.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson's expiring contract might be a valuable, trade commodity in the future.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Is this for sure yet?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Is this for sure yet?


nothing can be confirmed til after the Bulls-Lakers game.

though, it is for sure that talks between the teams have really heatened up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Is this for sure yet?


Apparently it's going to be announced after the Bulls game.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

But hold on a second here! Isn't there a rule that states teams cannot use players aquired from trades for 48 hours after the trade? I remember last year with the Ray Allen/Gary Payton trade when they went through with it, ironically the Bucks and Sonics faced each other the next night, but neither team could use their newly aquired players because of some 48 hour rule! That's what I remember! So what I'm saying is, what good would the trade do the Raps for tomorrow against the Nets if they can't use their guys? Personally, I guess it's a small price to pay if they lose, but they get good players out of it, so I guess it's worth it! But I"m personally gonna miss JYD and Mo Pete if this trade goes through! JYD brought so much energy and really knew how to get the crowd into the game, just like Carter! But he just couldn't get the job done offensively this season! Mo Pete was a good scorer off the bench, but Jalen Rose will make up for it! It is also a shame to lose Alvin William, but he just hasn't been the same since he had surgery! But hey! The Raps need to make the playoffs and I think these new additions will get them there!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

dude seriously, white space. 

white space. 

white space.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

Do where know the exact trade yet? if so plz post it


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> Do where know the exact trade yet? if so plz post it


:laugh: i can't even make out what you're saying.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm EXXXXXCCCCCCCCITTTTTED!


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> Do where know the exact trade yet? if so plz post it


Im sure he meant "do WE know the exact trade yet?"...im sure you knew what he meant to. NBA Insiders on NBA TV just reported it as...

JYD, AD, AW, Mo Pete for Rose and Marshall.

No mention of Fizer, Robinson or Crawford. I think i'd rather just get the 2 guys than take on ERob's contract...but if it were to include either of the other 2 i'd love it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> Im sure he meant "do WE know the exact trade yet?"...im sure you knew what he meant to. NBA Insiders on NBA TV just reported it as...
> ...


it WILL include Robinson...

it's 4 for 3 players


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

just to clarify: jyd, AW, AD and mo were all on the flight to new jersey today. the rumour that they stayed home awaiting a trade was pure fiction.

this whole process seems a tad strange. i wouldn't be surprised if there were another team involved to match contracts (portland? ny?... the usual suspects?). 

the most recent 3 for 4 deal just doesn't seem right to me. i have a feeling that there might be other pieces involved, but that's purely speculation. 

peace


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

Deal doesn't work salary wise on a 4-2 it has to be a 4-3.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why would they wait till after the laker game to announce it if Jalen and Marshall know this how do you think they will play for now a conferecne rival.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

good point....the game is on tv. i'll be watching intently to see those guys minutes. if the trade has been agreed on i cant see them getting in the game


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

first: why would toronto wait for friday's chicago game to finish when chicago wouldn't be waiting for the end of saturday's toronto game? i mean, why would grunwald approve?

the 48 hour rule would apply here, and if the raptors waited until 1 am ET to consummate this deal, they would have to play the next *2* games (both tomorrow's and sunday's) with an incredibly short-staffed roster. that would probably lead to two KEY losses and some tired bodies. 

it doesn't make much sense to me. are they waiting for a GAME to end, or are they simply waiting for another player (or even PARTY) to emerge?

it should be interesting- i don't think all the issues have been resolved.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

something has to go down now.

too much hype for everything to be nothing


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, I don't go online for a few hours and there is an 8-page thread exploding on the front page.

Any combination of Donyell (hugely underrated), Rose (excellent second option, defence needs work), Fizer (good size) and Robinson (still has potential, good defender) would be a big change and a big boost for our team.

I doubt there is any chance Rose would play the point, for those that thought it possible.

This thread is on fire.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BY THE WAY THE TRADE IS NOW 

TO TORONTO: ROSE AND MARSHALL 

TO CHICAGO: AW JYD AD MOPETE

ABSOLUTLY TERRIBLE TRADE!!! IF THE RAPS GIVE UP JYD AND AD THEN GG HAS TO BE FIRED(AND I AM A FAN OF GG) THIS WILL BE THE WORST TRADE EVER IN RAPTORS HISTORY


.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

I AM SOOOO PISSED IF THIS HAPPENS I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL I WILL DO BUT IF U SEE ON THE NEWS SOME CRAZED RAPS FAN DID SOMETHING STUPID IT IS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> ABSOLUTLY TERRIBLE TRADE!!! IF THE RAPS GIVE UP JYD AND AD THEN GG HAS TO BE FIRED(AND I AM A FAN OF GG) THIS WILL BE THE WORST TRADE EVER IN RAPTORS HISTORY
> 
> 
> ...


Chill Bill. Nothings happened yet.

Seriously though, adding Rose without giving up Carter, Lamond or Bosh? You don't like that?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> BY THE WAY THE TRADE IS NOW
> 
> TO TORONTO: ROSE AND MARSHALL
> ...


Even if we got Kobe and Payton in return:uhoh:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

TRADING BOTH OUR BEST REBOUNDERS??? HOW COULD I??? I LIKE BOSH BUT HE IS NOT READY TO START YET!!! IF I AM WRONG ON THE COMMENT I PROMIS TO EITHER STOP POSTING EVER AGAIN OR DO ANY THING THAT YOU WANT TO MY PROFILE

THE STATEMENT IS THE RAPTORS WILL BE ONE OF THE WORST TEAMS IN THE NBA


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> TRADING BOTH OUR BEST REBOUNDERS??? HOW COULD I??? I LIKE BOSH BUT HE IS NOT READY TO START YET!!! IF I AM WRONG ON THE COMMENT I PROMIS TO EITHER STOP POSTING EVER AGAIN OR DO ANY THING THAT YOU WANT TO MY PROFILE
> 
> THE STATEMENT IS THE RAPTORS WILL BE ONE OF THE WORST TEAMS IN THE NBA


Lol, players who can ONLY rebound aren't good players like JYD and GayD. I'm glad this trade is in the works.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

They both do more than just rebound. AD is one of the team's leaders regardless of whether he wants to be there or not...hes a veteran who is respected by the other players. JYD is all energy...he is the ultimate 6th man. You're a pretty mature dude eh? "GayD"???????


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if we got Kobe and Payton in return:uhoh:


than you are a fool.... toronto should offer VC and their next 10 first rounders and hope LA would give them at least payton


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> than you are a fool.... toronto should offer VC and their next 10 first rounders and hope LA would give them at least payton


i do hope you're kidding


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*New FOX Sports REPORT*

The Bulls and Raptors are reportedly close to a trade that would send swingman Jalen Rose to Toronto.

In exchange for Rose, Chicago would acquire forward Jerome Williams, guard Alvin Williams and swingman Morris Peterson. WGN Radio in Chicago is reporting the deal could also feature forward Donyell Marshall going to the Raptors.
Rose is averaging 15.3 points, 4.3 rebounds and 4.1 assists per game this year. But he has clashed often with coach Bill Cartwright this season and has seen his role in the lineup shuffled early and often. 

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=1869404


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

is this thread necessary? havent we already covered this?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> is this thread necessary? havent we already covered this?


----------



## AirCanadaCarter (Jul 18, 2003)

You've now basically copied my thread twice lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> i do hope you're kidding


Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone listening to the FAN? What are they saying?


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

they said the trades won't happen until tommorow after 1 pm if at all because of adub's injury and delk's being traded less then 2 months ago.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Anyone listening to the FAN? What are they saying?


Everything we've already said. Maybe they're reading our board or realgm and just recapping. Not so outlandish.

Nothing is likely to be confirmed tonight, or before tomorrow's game.

Apparently Delk can be traded despite the CBA grace period, but there are tricky rules and I don't quite understand them.

The Fan is reporting the 7-man deal has most likely been transformed into a 3-for-1 with Rose for AW/JYD/Mo. They are also mentioning the AD for Jamison/Delk trade, but we would need to add a contract to make Delk's contract work, and that player is rumoured to be Moiso.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Everything we've already said. Maybe they're reading our board or realgm and just recapping. Not so outlandish.
> ...


If it's Moiso, then we have Bateer starting at center, with no one but Bosh who is not ready to play center yet backing him up.

Hopefully we keep Moiso, or we're kinda screwed at center.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> If it's Moiso, then we have Bateer starting at center, with no one but Bosh who is not ready to play center yet backing him up.
> ...


Well, Bosh has been playing centre alot already, so it wouldn't be too hard. When Jerome and Bosh are on the floor, Bosh is pretty effective at the 5. Our three big-man rotation of JYD-AD-Bosh would just become Jaimson-Bosh-Bateer. Having Jamison on would take a lot of pressure off of Bosh and allow him to have an easier time at the 5 than with JYD. Hinges on the Jamison/Delk deal, though, and I think that one is very unlikely.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

or we can use a big line up:

Rose
VC
Lamond
Jamison
Bosh


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> They are also mentioning the AD for Jamison/Delk trade, but we would need to add a contract to make Delk's contract work, and that player is rumoured to be Moiso.


i usually shy away from speculation but this is just a very interesting day for this franchise. this/these trade(s) is/are likely going to come through in some permutation or another, and it's certainly cool to consider the different scenarios (limited as they are) being presented to grunwald.

the player "to make Delk's contract work" canNOT be moiso (i don't think). moiso was signed as a free agent, and i think unrestricted free agents (as well as draft picks) have the dec 15 grace period on their side. put differently, neither bateer nor moiso can be involved in any trade prior to dec 15. 

now, i'm sure that there are a LOT of details in cba99 that could reverse that reality but, for the moment, i don't think moiso is the man in question (provided there _is_ a "man in question"). for one, i know there exists a "december 15 or three months from signing day- whichever comes first"- waiting period, but i don't think that it applies in this situation. i could be wrong but i reckon that jerome moiso is safe. 

everyone else is fair game.

now _that's_ "ironic". 

peace


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

A.Davis and M.Curry works for A.Jamison and T.Delk 

I wish.

Wait, can Curry be traded?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> A.Davis and M.Curry works for A.Jamison and T.Delk
> 
> I wish.
> ...


Wow if that happened I would thank the basketball Gods FOREVER!!!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i hope this trade happens


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Damn, I just have a gut feeling no trade is going to happen.

All these rumours got my hopes up real high, I just really hope the Raptors can pull this deal off.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Damn, I just have a gut feeling no trade is going to happen.


me too....


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

damnnnnn i go to work come back and this happens? lol PLEASE LET THIS TRADE HAPPEN


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

But I want Marshall  (rebounds). I'll take Jamison and pass on Rose  (selfish player, non-hustler, doesnt play good D, but great scorer).

So now I guess we're pretty thin at 4 and 5...Bosh, Bradley, some Jamison, Bateer, Moiso...now that is thin...

and can tony delk really play the one for us?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

All he'd have to do is bring the ball up the floor and pass it to one of the three stars we'd have


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

being devil's advocate a bit:

and what happens when he passes to 'Tawn all the time and Rose gets pissed off? Or 'Twan passes to Vince and then Rose never touches the ball? or then how about when Delk runs up the floor and just shoots the 3...and lastly, wat about Delk's defense? Yeah, he can steal balls, but he's not a great man-to-man defense.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> being devil's advocate a bit:
> 
> and what happens when he passes to 'Tawn all the time and Rose gets pissed off? Or 'Twan passes to Vince and then Rose never touches the ball? or then how about when Delk runs up the floor and just shoots the 3...and lastly, wat about Delk's defense? Yeah, he can steal balls, but he's not a great man-to-man defense.


That would probably happen in their first game together, but they'll get a feel for each other's games and i guarantee you that won't happen after their 1st game together.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

We should all keep the trade rumors in 1 thread 'cause right now, there are over 5 threads about the same trade rumor.


----------

